# R32 Headlight Upgrade



## thomd043 (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay, I need some tech assistance, I have a 2004 VW R32 (USA ver.) it had the OEM DOT headlights. Recently I purchased the Depo headlights - "MKIV VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/GTI EURO CLEAR R32 STYLE PROJECTOR HEADLIGHTS WITH BLACK INNER HOUSINGS" I installed them after removing the OEM DOT headlights, at the same time took out the OEM headlight switch and installed the EURO headlight switch. Everything but the fog lights work. I then purchased the aftermarket foglight kit, and when I attempted to install the directions and the slots to use already had wires in them. 
The driections stated to use the #2 hole in the headlight connector, but that had a gray wire w/tripe in it already. It then states to use the #8 slot behind the headlight switch, but that has a gray wire w/green stripe in it. 
*So what do I need to do to get my fog lights working properly and have the euro switch work properly?*


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

that R32 already have fogs wired in
On the Depo projectors... make all the wiring, especially for loose grounds


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: R32 Headlight Upgrade (thomd043)*

Were the fog lights in the old headlights working when you replaced them? Have you tried the old switch to see if they work with it?


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: R32 Headlight Upgrade (thomd043)*

Did the oroginal fogs work correctly? Or did you ever try them? You did not need the fog wiring kit as was mentioned above. 
As for the Depo's, were there labels over the fog light sockets inside the headlight saying DO NOT USE THE FOG LAMP or NO FOG? I've seen it posted here before that people find these warning labels because the housing might melt if you use fogs.







see here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2529416


----------



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: R32 Headlight Upgrade (A2B4guy)*

As A2B4guy alluded to, I think the problem is with your new headlights. From what I've read, many of the DEPO lights now include a warning not to use the fog lamps, even though the lenses themselves are present. If that's the case, they may either be missing the bulbs, or the wiring inside the headlights is not hooked up. I would suggest either getting a better set of headlights, or learning to live without the fog lamps, because there have been issues with melted housings when using the fog lamps in the DEPOs.


----------



## 05GolfTDINoob (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Im looking to buy a foglight harness...
turns out now you have an extra one..
I PM'd you about buying this..
Thanks


----------



## thomd043 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: R32 Headlight Upgrade (thomd043)*

The orginal headlight had no fogs, they were the USA DOT ones and the orginal headlight switch was plain jane, wither on or off, about as basic as it gets. But it looks like all the wiring is in them for the Eurpean set up, thats what is so damn confusing.


----------



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: R32 Headlight Upgrade (thomd043)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomd043* »_The orginal headlight had no fogs, they were the USA DOT ones and the orginal headlight switch was plain jane, wither on or off, about as basic as it gets. But it looks like all the wiring is in them for the Eurpean set up, thats what is so damn confusing.

The R32's stock headlights do have fog lamps. As I said, it's extremely likely that either the bulbs are missing from the new lights, or the wiring inside the lights themselves is not hooked up. You don't want to use the fog lamps in the DEPO units anyway.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: R32 Headlight Upgrade (Padawan)*

Sounds like whoever removed the fog headlights took out the switch too? Maybe they also removed the fuse and/or relay?


----------

